# Best floor corker?



## JohnnyRico (Aug 27, 2012)

I’m in the market since my hand corker is starting to chew the corks. I’ve noticed most here recommend the Italian job, but what about the Portuguese? I’ve noticed great reviews on both Portuguese models and the cost difference is significant.

I would prefer a floor corker that takes up a minimal amount of room.


----------



## Boatboy24 (Aug 27, 2012)

Just bottled my first batch with my new Portuguese corker yesterday. It went great. No huge dimples in the corks, and I was able to use #9 corks, which I couldn't easily do with my hand corker. From what I've read, the Portuguese work just fine for many years. The Italians are a step up, with the brass iris; and with add-ons, can do champagne corks and beer bottles too. I shopped around for a used Italian corker for months, but there just weren't many around here.


----------



## tonyt (Aug 27, 2012)

I started with a Portuguese and loved it for the first two years. It began getting stuck so that the iris did not spring back open after corking. I had to tap it with a hammer to get it to snap back open. Also I had to use a wood block underneath 375ml. Recently I saw both the red Portuguese and blue Italian models next to each other at FVW. It was love at first sight. the Italian is larger, heavier and will do larger (tall magnums)and smaller bottles (splits) without adjustment or modification. The Italian also holds much larger corks which is important as I always do at least one large format bottle (double magnum or more) with every bottling. I posted some comparrison pictures here.
http://www.winemakingtalk.com/forum/f3/floor-corker-recommendations-31517/index2.html#post356069


----------



## winemaker_3352 (Aug 27, 2012)

If you can find an older Port corker - they have the brass iris.

I got my Port corker on craigslist for $50 - it has the brass iris..


----------



## JohnnyRico (Aug 28, 2012)

Thanks for the feedback guys!


----------



## Runningwolf (Aug 28, 2012)

I have over 6000 corks through my Port. corker and still no issues.


----------



## KenS (Aug 29, 2012)

Used my Italian floor corker tonight. Only my 4th batch (120 bottles), but I feel like this and the allinone pump are the two best purchases I've made for this hobby. This corker will definitely outlast me. Highly recommended.


----------

